# Framing a sloped wall



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I’m framing a sloped wall to bring light from a sub light into the living space. 

The walls are all framed with steel studs.

How can I frame a sloped wall as indicated by the blue lines in the picture?

That plywood piece will be covered with sheetrock.

I can use wood or steel studs or a combination.

I’m thinking lay a metal stud track on the top of the metal top track. Cut wood blocking to angle it correctly to reach the plywood.

Same strategy on the top. Angle a piece of metal stud track with wood blocking. Then it’s just a matter of cutting metal studs to fit.

Problem is figuring out all those angles.


Is there an easier way?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

regardless of how you decide to attach it, I think you can draw the angles with a carpenter square.

Imagine opposite sides of a 2x4 as A and B, A is facing you and B is toward the wall.

Place the top of B against the upper plate (in your case, the header) so it barely touches, then make sure the 2x4 is long enough so that it rests against the lower plate. 

Set the square against the bottom of that header and draw a line from A to B parallel to the bottom of the header - that is the cut line of the top angle.

Now do the same at the bottom plate and you have your bottom angle.

Cut it on a miter saw and it should be the right length to slide in and against the two plates. At the top you are cutting off a tiny triangle, at the bottom you are cutting of the extra length of the 2x4.


----------



## Krisb (Jul 28, 2019)

I'll throw my 2 cents in on this. Little hard to see your pic clearly from my phone but to me it looks like you already have the angle there so just screw a track top and bottom then trim it out. I'd just use steel studs but timbers fine.


----------

